# Rafelcofer



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Here's one to really test you folks- anyone any knowledge, experience, info views or tips re this village- seems online it's easier getting local details for Mars than this hamlet. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Here's one to really test you folks- anyone any knowledge, experience, info views or tips re this village- seems online it's easier getting local details for Mars than this hamlet. Thanks in advance.


I drive through the village quite regularly because it is on the route of a shortcut to the AP7 motorway. I don't have any specific information, and I have never actually stopped in the village for any reason, but it appears a little scruffy and lacking in character, but that is only an impression gained from driving through the main street. The area is flat and surrounded by orange groves. It is fairly close to the busy motorway so there might be traffic noise.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Not a lot of info on it as there is not a lot there.. a school, bars (obviously), a few small shops, and houses. Highway is far enough away not to hear it. A handful of Brits live there. 
Close to the busier Gandia, Font, and Oliva


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks folks, appreciate it.

Had a virtual wander around it on Streetview- very uninspiring. I am certain it will be another in the reject pile


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Rabbitcat said:


> Thanks folks, appreciate it.
> 
> Had a virtual wander around it on Streetview- very uninspiring. I am certain it will be another in the reject pile


Have you come across a town called Biar, not too far inland from Alicante? I didn't discover it until several years after buying our house. If I had discovered it earlier I might now be living there! It's a lovely, peaceful place, full of character and dominated by an impressive castle. There are quite a few houses for sale in and around the town and you get a lot of property for your money. It's only about 45 minutes from the lovely beaches either side of Alicante and, of course, the city itself. Here are some pictures:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=B...hUKEwi-qNbts_3OAhXI1hoKHVZRDdMQ_AUIBygC&dpr=1


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

The Skipper said:


> I drive through the village quite regularly because it is on the route of a shortcut to the AP7 motorway. I don't have any specific information, and I have never actually stopped in the village for any reason, but it appears a little scruffy and lacking in character, but that is only an impression gained from driving through the main street. The area is flat and surrounded by orange groves. It is fairly close to the busy motorway so there might be traffic noise.


Yes my impression of the place as well & as you say quite a bit of traffic use it as a shortcut to avoid Belleregarde (sic)


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Skipper said:


> Have you come across a town called Biar, not too far inland from Alicante? I didn't discover it until several years after buying our house. If I had discovered it earlier I might now be living there! It's a lovely, peaceful place, full of character and dominated by an impressive castle. There are quite a few houses for sale in and around the town and you get a lot of property for your money. It's only about 45 minutes from the lovely beaches either side of Alicante and, of course, the city itself. Here are some pictures:
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=B...hUKEwi-qNbts_3OAhXI1hoKHVZRDdMQ_AUIBygC&dpr=1


That town looks absolutely lovely, just the sort of place I like. I'd never heard of it but will now be searching the property sites with interest!


----------

